# Canoscan 9000F issue



## RRD (Apr 18, 2013)

Hello to all. I am new here, so please excuse me if I have breached any protocols. But I have been an avid fan of photography for 50 years. Consequently, I've been quite busy with the conversion of thousands of film, slides & prints to digital format. 

But that's not what I came here for. As the thread suggests, I am using a Canoscan 9000F scanner for the bulk of my task's heavy lifting. I have run into an issue that I'd like to run past any of you who might have used or are still using this scanner with the Canon Scangear driver. Hopefully, you may have also found a satisfactory solution.

The basic problem is that if you minimize the Scangear driver window to the task bar, you can not restore it. Any attempt to restore simply brings up a dialogue box stating that the driver is already running. (Perhaps, but it is no longer accessible!) The only way to escape this dilemma is to shut down the scanner process via the Windows Task Manager and start over. 

I have spoken to the Canon telephonic support rep about this. After verifying that I had the latest drivers, etc. he suggested 2 work-arounds:

1. Don't directly access the Scangear driver via the Canon MP Navigator. In other words just trust the MP Navigator to make the correct image adjustments if and when they are required.
2. Don't minimize the Scangear driver! 

Well, obviously when scanning old film, slides and prints - fading, dust, scratches, etc. are major concerns that often truly require manual intervention to ensure a good quality scan product. So, needless to say I am not really all that contented with the options noted above. 

I'd be greatly appreciative if any of you has more practical solutions or suggestions, short of changing out my present scanner and software. 

Thank you!
RRD


----------



## Derrel (Apr 19, 2013)

Guy goes into the doctor and says, "Doctor, Doctor! My shoulder just kills me when I lift my arm up like this!" Guy lifts his right arm up, then screams in pain. "Can you help me ,Doc? " the man asks.

"Sure thing!" the doctor says, "just stop lifting you arm like that, and you'll be fine."

Hence the Canon rep's comment, "2. *Don't minimize the Scangear driver*! "

Ummm...scanner driver problems...ah...boy how I do not miss those...

Have you tried something like SilverFast software??? YOu know, something good, and reliable?

SilverFast - Scanner Software for Mac & Windows


----------



## RRD (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks for your reply, Derrel! I realized after I posted, that I probably should have done so in a different category of this forum than "Welcomes and Introductions", but then I wouldn't have received your witty reply!  <smile>
As a matter of fact - my left shoulder has been giving me some problems, too!

No I haven't messed around with Silverfast/Vuescan, etc. although I have read on-line many good things about them. I probably should have gotten more involved with them in the beginning. But right now I am just too far along in the process to be changing my work-flow. Looks like I'll just have to continue heeding the doctor's advice... 
Thanks again!


----------



## terri (Apr 19, 2013)

Hi RFD, and welcome to TPF!   Sounds like you may have reached a conclusion to your issue, but I've gone ahead and moved your thread here, in case you do want more replies.    Good luck!


----------



## RRD (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks, Terri. I don't really feel like I have an acceptable solution, yet, but this does seem like a much more logical placement for my thread.
RRD


----------

